# How to protect those puppy ears??



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

Having been thru this already with our 1 yr old gsd (whose ears are up and beautiful







), our new 12 week old's ears are not up yet. I'm so worried that when she's playing with her big 4-legged brothers or other puppies that one of them will accidentally bite her ears. I'm getting very tired of saying careful, easy, watch those ears.

Stupid question, but does anyone out there have any ideas on how to protect the puppy's ears when she's around the big guys or other puppies? I'm ready to build something out of wire so no one can munch on them accidentally. Any ideas


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ummmmm, i never thought of worrying about my puppy's ear being bitten off or damaged from other pups or dogs. can't another dog bite them if they're up??? i think they know not to damage anothers ear. i didn't let people rub/pet his head untill he's ears were up. when he was really young (pre-ear-up) you could touch him anywhere you wanted except for his head because i was really concerned about the ears and no he's not hand shy. meaning you can touch his head and play with his ears now. i would like to know what others think about contact with the ears before they are up. i mean human contact.


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

I have older kids, so I really wasn't worried about them tugging, etc. on the ears and I was really careful when strangers went near their ears, explaining why. I feel sometimes I need to wear a shirt or something says, "watch those ears".

But....read all the posts in this section about owners so upset that their ears haven't or didn't come up and know why I'm so careful. And yes, I agree, I don't know if they can get damaged once they are up







.

I don't Lexi to grow up too fast, but I'll be relieved when those ears go up and stay UP!


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm like that now with my 16 week old I'm always telling my little girl watch his ears they are still very soft which I don't know if she can damage them or not just don't want to take the chance


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, where in SC are you from? We have a 2nd house in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I live about an 1hr and 15min away in florence I guess if you live anywhere close to the beach you always claim it as home though


----------



## DeniseF (Mar 8, 2005)

we love it down there. is florence west cause i have seen signs for it.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

yes i think so lot less traffic in the south never will live anywhere else "never say never" so i'll say hopelfully i'll never live anywhere else


----------

